# This cutie needs a name, please help :D



## KandleLore (Jun 18, 2004)

My stepsis got a new kitten, he is the cutest thing, but we are having a name-block problem. Help would be appreciated.



































































thankyou


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Dusty or Stormy might fit him, hes sure a cutie!


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

How about Bootsey -- what a cute kitten, makes me want to get another one.


----------



## fivestar (Aug 6, 2004)

I look at him and see the name Asher


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

yeah I would have to say something along the lines of Ash, Ashley.

or how about Mink or Nyx?


----------



## KandleLore (Jun 18, 2004)

Thankyou for your replies, she'll be back in a little while, to see how many, and what interesting names can be thought up!!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Soot
Smoke or Smokey
Shadow
Smudge
David (as in David Gray)


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

or...

Blue
Gizmo
Slate


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

How is his personality? Shy, playful, troublemaker, etc????

I always wanted to name a cat Squiggles. Just because its a silly name. 8)


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

He kinda looks like Nermal from Garfield.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Nermal...Good one!


----------



## KandleLore (Jun 18, 2004)

I met him yesterday. It was her first day having him. He was pretty scared, he growled a lot. He also hissed a couple times. His little growl sounded like someone snoring... LOL, it was cute. Once we got him playing, he wanted to play with everyone. He reminded me of an excited ferret!! LOL


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Not original, I know, but he looks like a "Puff" to me. 

Justin, in his debut post, says he looks like a "Satana" to him. I think he's way too cute for that name, but Justin insists that _he_ is the cat namer in this family.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I thought: Ash or Ashes. But Dusty would work, or Bunny (as in dust bunny).


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

KandleLore said:


> I met him yesterday. It was her first day having him. He was pretty scared, he growled a lot. He also hissed a couple times. His little growl sounded like someone snoring... LOL, it was cute. Once we got him playing, he wanted to play with everyone. He reminded me of an excited ferret!! LOL


Okay, I'm definitely putting my vote in for Gizmo from Gremlins.


----------



## KandleLore (Jun 18, 2004)

AddFran said:


> KandleLore said:
> 
> 
> > I met him yesterday. It was her first day having him. He was pretty scared, he growled a lot. He also hissed a couple times. His little growl sounded like someone snoring... LOL, it was cute. Once we got him playing, he wanted to play with everyone. He reminded me of an excited ferret!! LOL
> ...


OMG... That's too cute n funny!!! LOL. I can't wait for her to come over. She loves reading everyon's suggestions. 

Thankyou all. More are welcome.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Frenzy
Kosmo
Bonzai
Wisp


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Greebie
Gary
Dustin :lol:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

So....what did she name the kitty?


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

karma 
trinity
playful
rufus


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Indigo
Mitts
Beans
Tsunami
Nirvana
Atlas
Jazz (that was my kitty's name)
Pelusa (means ball of hair in spanish)
Maui
Jackson
Manson
Hercules
Austin
Louis
Phoenix
Tex
Booger






....I think I just wanted to type the word booger...don't name your cat that.


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

Grayson


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh, what a cute...

His pix made me I think of the tuxedo and the ash, and the mix is Japaneselike name: 

Ashedo

Is it too long?


----------

